# Windows 2000 Server über Windows 2003 installieren.



## sve07bl (21. April 2005)

Hallo, 


  ich habe ein kleines, aber auch gleichzeitig ein großes Problem 
  Ich *muss* Windows Server 2000 installieren. Leider klappt das nicht wegen den RAID-Treibern. Nun habe ich den W2k3 SBS installiert und wollte W2k Server auf einer anderen Partition installieren. Aber der Win 2000 Server will sich nicht installieren lassen, weil W2k3 ja neuer ist. Wie kann ich das denn überspringen, bzw. ausschalten. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit 

  Ich wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar. 


  Gruß Björn


----------

